# Carrots ok?



## DolphinGirl (Nov 5, 2010)

I have learned that my GSD loves carrots. I bought a pkg the other night to make carrot cake. He tried to get some of the shreddings I was making so I broke a piece off and he loves it. I have been giving him pieces of carrot everyday sine then...think that is ok?


----------



## CLARKE-DUNCAN (Apr 8, 2011)

My Nero loves carrot...! I haven't had any problems with him eating them.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

My dogs love carrots. They are perfectly ok. Dogs don't really digest them, so you'll see whole chunks of carrot in the poo, but they're not harmful and they make a really good low-calorie snack.


----------



## CLARKE-DUNCAN (Apr 8, 2011)

Freestep said:


> My dogs love carrots. They are perfectly ok. Dogs don't really digest them, so you'll see whole chunks of carrot in the poo, but they're not harmful and they make a really good low-calorie snack.


Sweetcorn is the worst for not being able to digest, for humans and animals..!!:smirk:


----------



## WVGSD (Nov 28, 2006)

I give all eight of my dogs carrots and sweet potatoes, alternating between the two. They are a great source of fiber and a low calorie additive to their meals. Green beans are a low calorie addition to meals. My one foster dog that is missing teeth gets his shredded or grated and the other dogs get chunks or smaller pieces.


----------



## Mac's Mom (Jun 7, 2010)

I researched vegetables when I switched to raw...and according to what I read carrots are ok for dogs. The only potential issue I see is choking but I'm sure you've thought of that and are cautious with the piece sizes.


----------



## Veronica1 (Jun 22, 2010)

Panzer loves carrots, but sweet peppers are his favorites.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

It's one of Lucy's favorite snacks. She gets a baby carrot or two every day.


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

If you boil/blanch them for a little bit your dog will be able to digest them and use all of the fiber. They get a little soft which helps with the chocking hazard but also makes them much more nutritious. If you're just using it as a chew toy for 10 seconds, then it works great too.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

Both of our dogs love them, our lab will leave me piles of what I call "overnight carrot barf".


----------



## Mac's Mom (Jun 7, 2010)

I've read the only way dogs can actually digest veggies if if they are puried


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

Mac's Mom said:


> I've read the only way dogs can actually digest veggies if if they are puried


...and if they're _in_ the dog. _Pureed_ but on the floor is no good.


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

I think its just cooked...and boiling is the best way of cooking them for a dog (also the first step in making a puree). So in a way you are correct, but the actual form of the vegetable doesn't matter. I buy pre made raw and you can see bits and pieces of vegies in it, they're all cooked so the dog can digest them, but they are definately not pureed, just cut up really tiny.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Mac's Mom said:


> I've read the only way dogs can actually digest veggies if if they are puried


They don't need them, but they'll digest them... as is or pureed.


----------



## billsharp (May 3, 2011)

They definitely digest them, a carrot is no match for the intense acid in a dog's stomach. We mix frozen sweet peas and small chopped baby carrots in Liesl's kibble and she gobbles it all down.


----------

